# Favorite breeds



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Mine, too! My Paints come in second, though...


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

Thoroughbred, Arabs, I'm noticing a trend...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

1. TWH
2. QH
3. Welsh
4. Arabian
5. Any other


----------



## MNCOWGIRL (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet! Keep em coming people!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Paints. QHs too, but I prefer Paints and always have. I used to tell my mom that one day I woukd have one. She would ask why because their patterns were so ugly. Well.. I have a Paint..that's solid. Haha.

In my life, I would love to own a Fjord, a Haflinger, a Nokota, an Aussie Stock Horse, and some kind of mule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Paints. QHs too, but I prefer Paints and always have. I used to tell my mom that one day I woukd have one. She would ask why because their patterns were so ugly. Well.. I have a Paint..that's solid. Haha.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also have a solid Paint!! She is my sweetest, most loving and "snuggly" horse  she loves to be snuggled. That's why I argue that Paint isn't just a color, but a breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They are their own breed. Pinto is a color, though people tend to use them interchangeably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

It's such a difficult question to answer because the more horses I meet the more I seem to expand my list of favourite horses. My first love is the Arabian horse because of their uniqueness vs all the others. I am fortunate to own a spunky Arabian-Saddlebred. I love my paint horse because he is such a cuddlebug yet so strong. I equally love my Canadian horse for her fearless personality. I would love to own a Shire, a tb, an icelandic, a welsh and the list just keeps getting longer...


----------



## CountryBabe6 (May 27, 2011)

1 QH
2 Foxtrotter
3 Friesian (sp?)
4 Gypsy Vanner
5 pretty much every horse is my favorite...


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> They are their own breed. Pinto is a color, though people tend to use them interchangeably.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right. That's my understanding as well, but as you probably know, being the proud owner of a Paint (or in my case, 3) makes people want to tell you all about what they think they know about the "Paint colored QHs"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

The belgian warmblood.
My gelding is so brave and calm,he's excellent with children and doesn't spook.
He's a crazy jumper and a very good dressagehorse.

But I also love the Akhal Teke.
Their coloring is so unique and I just love how they seem to move catlike and still they are so atlethic.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

TB fan, always have been. Never been a huge Paint fan until I got my 1/2Paint 1/2 TB gelding......love both breeds!! Love the color of the Paints now as well


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If I could I'd have one of each breed, even the ponies.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

1. Arabian
2. Thoroughbred


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

1. British shetland pony
2. gypsy vanner
3. fell
4. haffy
5. warmbloods


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> 1. Arabian
> 2. Thoroughbred


I like where this is going.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

I like all horses no matter what breed, of course - but I must admit I have a weakness for Connemaras <3


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

1. Westfalen
2. Oldenburger
3. Mecklenburger 
German bred WB WOOHOO


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha i really like this post... 
but i have to say twh then quarter horses then thoroughbreds and paints next then any draft horse with feathers ....


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tennessee Walkers, Paints, Thoroughbreds, and Oldenburgs :3


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

well my best friend is my arabian so the first on my list is the arabian.  sorry the pic is sideways.







my second favorite would have to be the friesian  this isnt a pureblood friesian, it is an appy friesian cross. i thought it was cool!







my third favorite is the gypsy of course!


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

Arabs all the way!!!
:happydance:


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

For some reason.. i think thoroughbreds are beautiful but i wouldn't one! A nice quite conamara for me!


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

-Arabian ( I am not so fond of the new extreme ones)
-TB
-Rocky Mountain Horse
-I also like the old style Morgan.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> 1. Westfalen
> 2. Oldenburger
> 3. Mecklenburger
> German bred WB WOOHOO


 
I had a Westfalen for a little while. He was a beautiful, kind horse but could definitely be a bit of a goofball.

I would have to say:

1. Hanoverian
2. Trakehner
3. Gypsy Vanner
4. Arabian
5. Quarter Horse (Just because of Kitty)


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

STANDARDBREDS!
I just have such an admiration for this breed after working with them for so many years. They are so intelligent, forgiving, willing and personable. I'm lucky to own my very own dream horse, who happens to be a bay/brown Standardbred mare named Star Pattern (Vanna). She is beautiful, friendly, calm and curious. I love her and trust her with my life.

I also really enjoy Arabians, Quarter Horses, Welsh ponies, and most draft breeds. Gypsy Vanners make my heart pound a little faster, and Warmbloods take my breath away.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

horsemadgirl said:


> For some reason.. i think thoroughbreds are beautiful but i wouldn't one! A nice quite conamara for me!


I love my Thoroughbreds. They still have their personalities unlike a few other breeds. Where else can you find this?


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

Haflingers and Icelandic Horses top my list, but I really do like the grace of Arabs too...


----------



## ChristophersCanter (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Arabian<3
2. haflinger
3. quarter horse 
4. morgannn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

TWH
QH
TB
Arabian
Appy


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

#1. Saddlebred, by a mile
#2 National show horse
#3. Arabian
#4. Morgan


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Half draft (QH x Shire)
2. QH & Paints
3. Fjord
4. Shire/Clydesdale

Not necessarily in that order, but out of the horses we have and have had in the past, these are all winners in my book.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Arabian
Mutt, rescue, mongrel, and the unloved.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't neccessarily have a favorite as there are so many breeds I have not encountered. Although I do love my Paints, TWH and Quarter!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Appaloosa, friesians, and then paints!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

TB, then any draft cross...


----------



## CopperPenny18 (Nov 6, 2011)

1. Paint
2. Appaloosa
3. Canadian Warmblood
4. Arabians
5. Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Paints by landslide. I also like and have worked with Quarter horses, the solid ones lol. :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Id have to say

Appaloosa
TB
Friesian
Paint/Pinto
Quarter Horse

I want to breed Apps one day. Their colors stun me. The TB is actually due to the fact that mine is a slow sweet angel. Friesians are STUNNING and id really love to cross my TB to one one of these days. Pintos because my baby is a pinto and he's one of the sweetest babies ive ever worked with. Scratch that. THE best baby ive ever worked with. Then QH. I truely dont like QH's all that much. Mine is an ex barrel horse and she likes to run more than she likes to listen. My 2 yr old TB is slower and calmer that my QH is.


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

quarter horses allllllll the way


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

American Quarter Horse


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

The only breed for me is the Standardbred!! I just love them..


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

2 favourites are connamaras and irish sport horses...doesnt get any better !


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Missouri Fox Trotters are the only horses I'll ride. But I love the looks of Fresians and Gypsy Vanners.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Quarter horse! No question.....


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

One of each please - I love them all, each for their purpose in life. My all time favorite though has to be the Quarter Horse.


----------



## Nuage (Nov 27, 2011)

_*D*eutsch reitpony_
_Arabian_
_Welsh_
_Buddony_
_Trakhener_
_Selle Français
_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thoroughbreds and Quarter Horses top my list right now.


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Holsteiner!!! Super athletic horses!!! Love 'em!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

RMH and Morgan (flip a coin). Saddlebred would be #1, but we'd have to bring back the ones from 100+ years ago when 5 gaited was the norm and they were physically/structurally stronger (Cav standard of 300 miles in 5 days) There was reason the Cav loved them. 

QH and Frisian/light saddle horse cross. (flip a coin)

Lighter Percherons and Warmbloods (flip a coin)

Marsh Tacky and Mustangs

and
Any breed that can hold up to a 1,000+ mile ride and remain sound


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably should have just said Friesian Sporthorse vs the cross, since the Frisian Sporthorse is a cross breed product. Either way, it ranks with the QH for me.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

1. Hackney horse
2. Italian Trotter
3. Racking horse
4. Lipizzaner
5. Standardbred


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

I have always been partial to Apps. but I always wanted a Morgan. My dream came true two month ago. Love him, he is a very smart and loving horse that I have had. I am trying to get a picture of him on here but I am new to the forum and do not know how. He is a very pretty Morgan.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

1. Andalusian
2. Lipizzaner 
3. Thoroughbred

Andalusian, perfect for Dressage!


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

This is my 2 1/2yr old Morgan. He is very lovable


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I pretty much like all the stock horse breeds{AQHA,APHA & Appy},would be top of my list
I also on my like list: TB,Arab,warmblood &TWH's that I have met.

True,we all have our preferences but I can really appreciate any horse that is a good representation of it's breed!!
There is those however that don't represent a good standard for their breed,be it their performance, temperament or them being a conformational trainwreck :shock:. We should not be quick to judge others of that breed with the same light.


----------



## BuddyBunny (Nov 14, 2011)

My favorite is definitely AQH 
I have 2 of them. my bay is a purebred AQH..... im not sure about my other one. he might have something else in him too..


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Arabian and Newfoundland Pony


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

That's hard, because I love all sorts of breeds for various reasons! There are some breeds that I admire for their looks, and others that I love for their personalities! 

I've got so say, though, out of the horses I've met, Appaloosas, Quarter Horses, Paints, and Thoroughbreds are probably top of the list.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Akhal Teke!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Tokoneki said:


> Akhal Teke!


 
I am loving this horses color!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Appaloosas, mules, drafts & frisians lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't have a favorite really, but in any order I like

Clydesdale (most drafts)
Canadians (Really want a Falcon foal)
Morgans

Most breeds that are a little wider are nice, so my legs really touch something. Never been around Arabians, or Thoroughbreds before. Not a huge fan of quarter horses (yet I own a grade one), but I can appreciate any good horse despite the breed. I really haven't been exposed to a lot of different breeds.


----------

